# 6.3c and no more OTA Signal Meters



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

Finally got the 6.3c (from 3.1) upgrade two days ago. 
Since then, have no functionality of the OTA singal strength meters. They're still coming in, but not as strongly. 
I read through the six pages on the 6.3 thread and didn't see this mentioned, so may just be me.
But if anyone has similar issues and/or advice it would be appreciated.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My signal strength meters stopped once while I had 6.3b. A reboot fixed them. No problems so far under 6.3c.


----------



## dsstalkcom (Oct 14, 2006)

i now have the 6.3c and never got the 6.3b. once i got the 6.3c, i started hooking up the OTA.

1 SAT feed and 1 OTA feed into the 1st Diplexer. one line comes out into the 2nd Diplexer, then it split backout into two out feeds, 1 SAT feed and 1 OTA feed again.

i used a small indoor antenna. i tried the 2 diplexers setup from above, and no signal meters but i can get 5.1.

got rid of the 2 diplexers and just ran 1 line straight from the OTA. i don't see any signal meters either. but i get most of the HD local channels i wanted. 2.1, 4.1, 5.1, 7.1, 11.1, 13.1, and 50.1

but i don't get 9.1.

all seemed to be coming in fine. will start recording and see what happen.


----------



## dsstalkcom (Oct 14, 2006)

i guess you have to wait a little bit. the signal meters are coming in now.


----------



## dsstalkcom (Oct 14, 2006)

as i was testing the signal meter. it was working fine on one transponder, but switch around and they all disappear. must be a bug with the HR10 OTA

im having a difficult time getting 7.1 not 9.1. i was able to get all 6 HD but 7.1 and 50.1 is very weak.

move the antenna around, finally got 7.1 at about 71%, but others are very weak. 

im using the Zenith little antenna. just bought the Terk TV-3 rabbit ears, will see how this one workout next week.

im about 22-23 miles from mt. wilson


----------



## dsstalkcom (Oct 14, 2006)

well. the signal meter is gone again. i have no idea what is going on. definitely a bug with the HR10


----------

